# Im Wäldle bei Nacht?



## Der P (21. September 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

Gibt es in Saarbrücken bzw Umgebung nen Termin zum Nightbiken? 
Würd mich gern mal im dunklen Wald versuchen und wollt mal hören ob ich mich da vielleicht schon jemandem anschließen kann.

Vielleicht läßt sich ja auch hier ne kleine Interessengemeinschaft finden  


Gruß
Pascal


----------



## CassandraComplx (21. September 2007)

Naja, früher gabs mal nen mehr oder weniger festen Termin.
Treffpunkt war am Hauptbahnhof, Tag & Zeitpunkt sind mir leider entfallen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktatbolzen (21. September 2007)

Kolege und ich fahren des Öfteren bei Nacht.
Nächste Woche hab ich weniger Zeit aber die Woche drauf könnte man gerne mal was ausmachen.

Gruss


----------



## puremalt (21. September 2007)

Wenn mein Lampenbau vollendet ist, bin ich auch gern dabei.


----------



## Der P (21. September 2007)

Ja dann sagt doch einfach bescheid wenn ihr nochmal fahrt, vielleicht klappts ja mal zusammen.

@puremalt: was bastelst du denn für eine? Meine ist grad zumindest einsatzbereit, deswegen will ich ja nur noch im dunkel fahren 

Gruß
Pascal


----------



## chris84 (21. September 2007)

ich werd wohl ab nächster Woche auch wieder langsam ins Nacht-Training einsteigen... 
bin aber eher ab Heusweiler nördlich unterwegs... aber vielleicht findet sich doch mal ein gemeinsamer Treffpunkt, z.B. für en Haldennightride!


----------



## stefansls (21. September 2007)

Joo,! Haldennightride? Da wär ich nat. auch direkt mal wieder dabei. Wie siehts denn mit den anderen Sportsfreunden aus? Biken die noch oder missing in action beim Grand Raid Cristalp?   
Mfg Stefan


----------



## Klinger (21. September 2007)

Ich wäre in SB und der näheren Umgebung auch dabei. 
Lämpchen: 20W-IRC-Lämpchen, macht schön Licht wenns der Akku noch tut.


----------



## zeitweiser (21. September 2007)

stefansls schrieb:


> Joo,! Haldennightride? Da wär ich nat. auch direkt mal wieder dabei. Wie siehts denn mit den anderen Sportsfreunden aus? Biken die noch oder missing in action beim Grand Raid Cristalp?
> Mfg Stefan


Nix missing in action.Back on the Trails
Haldennightride sollte man doch mal wieder ansetzen.
Is einfach noch nicht ordentlich kalt genug.
Sobald es richtig dunkel ist gehts los.


----------



## puremalt (21. September 2007)

@P: hab mir letztes Jahr nach nervigen Bleiakku-Erfahrungen 'nen LiIon-Akku gebaut und dazu 'ne 20W 24° IRC in 'nem Gardena-Gehäuse. 
Dieses Jahr wird das ganze mit IRC 20W 8° Fernlicht ergänzt und das Ganze bekommt eine Dimmer-Steuerung mit Akkuwächter.   
Das sollte den Winter erträglich machen. 

Haldenite? Bin dabei!


----------



## Culcla (21. September 2007)

Heidenei eine Haltenei  
da sieht man doch gar nix: oben schwarz unten schwarz.

am besten warten bis schnee liegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der P (22. September 2007)

Na das läßt sich doch schon ganz gut an hier!

Mit meiner 20 W IRC dürfte ich dann ja auch nicht weiter auffallen, wobei ich sagen muß das der erste kleine Selbstversuch gestern mich eventl. nachbessern läßt. So ganz alleine mit einer einzigen Funzel macht die zwar gerade aus RICHTIG Licht, aber sobald es kurvig wird war mir die Ausleuchtung der 24° nicht genug. Und leck die Katz! im Stockdunkel sieht der Wald ja komplett anders aus    Da muß man sich erstmal zurecht finden!  

Also wenn wir nen Termin hinbekämen (ich sach mal so etwa auf dem Niveau des Dienstag HSSP) wär ich auf jeden Fall Fan von.

Cheerio


----------



## Klinger (22. September 2007)

Culcla schrieb:


> Heidenei eine Haltenei
> da sieht man doch gar nix: oben schwarz unten schwarz.
> 
> am besten warten bis schnee liegt



...Du meinst wohl totale Mondfinsternis aus der Sicht von Stevie Wonder???


nö nö, da liegst Du schief!!!!!



@P: ja wann denn jetzt im Wälde mit dem Lämple???


----------



## Der P (22. September 2007)

Gute Frage....ob ich es Morgen schaffe weiß ich noch nicht, werde leider den ganzen Tag noch beruflich unterwegs sein (deswegen is morgen auch nix mit St.Ingbert )

Ich wär nächste Woche auch spontan mal dabei.

Gruß
Pascal


----------



## Culcla (23. September 2007)

Klinger schrieb:


> ...Du meinst wohl totale Mondfinsternis aus der Sicht von Stevie Wonder???
> 
> 
> nö nö, da liegst Du schief!!!!!



okay, ich schließe zuerst meinen Nipack und dann mich an


----------



## Da Anhänger (23. September 2007)

also ich starte die woche mit den nachtfahrten.start is bei gsvelosport in Lebach..


----------



## chris84 (23. September 2007)

@Da Anhänger: sollen wir mal wieder nen fixen Zeitpunkt festlegen? wie wärs mit Dienstags und Donnerstags 19Uhr? Ich denk da wird Frank dann auch ab und an mal dabei sein, bzw. Sascha...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Da Anhänger (24. September 2007)

ja das könnt ma wieder tun wie wers mit donnerstags?weil bi morgen sind mein akkus eh noch nicht geladen..aber ich glaub da david würd da noch nicht mitfahren...hat kein lampen...wie stehts mem  Claus????dann könnt ich euch 2 gerade am donnertag noch es fett in die hände drücken!;-)


----------



## chris84 (24. September 2007)

also eigentlich müsst donnerstag bei mir gehn! 
wird zeit dass ich mal wieder ne Trainingsmotivation hier kriege... ich bin im moment sowas von trainingsfaul, das gibts gar net


----------



## Da Anhänger (24. September 2007)

mmmhh. dann kann ich dich ja platt fahren..die lampen häng ich jetzt gleich schonmal an undann dreh cih morgen dei erste tour zumengewöhnen muss ja mem alten schweren bike fahren!SID is im eimer!:-(


----------



## Der P (24. September 2007)

Lebach ist zwar ein gutes Stück für mich, aber wenn´s keine Bindfäden regnet wär ich vielliecht dabei wenn ihr mich mitholt. Mit festen Zusagen halt ich mich aber zZ bißchen zurück, muß leider sehr unregelmäßig und auch mal viiiieeeel zu lang arbeiten 

Wie schnell seid ihr denn? Nicht das ich nur nem hellen Schein hinterher fahren muß... 

Gruß
Pascal


----------



## chris84 (24. September 2007)

also ich mach wohl gemütlich und lass die Saison ausklingen, außerdem hab ich ja 10km anfahrt 

@Anhänger: da hat die Magura aber deutlich länger gehalten   ich muss moin mal beim günter vorsprechen ob sich schon was getan hat bei magura!  

ich werd donnerstag auch nur fahren wenns nicht regnet!


----------



## Klinger (25. September 2007)

Wie wärs mit einem ersten Saarbrigge-Treff am Di den 2.10 (3.10. ist Feiertag!!), vielleicht am Tabaksweiher? 
Bis dahin sollten die Akkus voll sein....


----------



## Culcla (25. September 2007)

ich bin auch für den regelmäßigen treff, am do diese woche kann ich aber leider nicht :-(


----------



## Der P (25. September 2007)

Am 02.10. bin ich noch am Garda See  

Aber sonst find ich Tabaksweiher klasse! Ist ja quasi bei mir um die Ecke. 

Gruß
Pascal


----------



## chris84 (25. September 2007)

wo issn der Tabaksweiher? 

Donnerstag diese Woche klappt bei mir vermutlich doch nicht  
ich wollt aber heut abend en bisschen fahren gehn...


----------



## Oberaggi (25. September 2007)

Tabaksweiher ist gut.
Do ist aber demnächst auch HSSP Einsteiger Treff, also vielleicht besser ein anderer Tag (z.B. Di).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klinger (25. September 2007)

@chris84:
Tabaksweiher: St Arnual am Kreisel (rechts zum Winterberg, links Wackenberg, geradeaus Tabaksweiher, Schrebergärten oder über die Autobahn ins Wäldle Richtung Spichern)

@Oberaggi:
also vielleicht doch am Dienstag den 2.10?


----------



## Da Anhänger (25. September 2007)

chris84 schrieb:


> @Anhänger: da hat die Magura aber deutlich länger gehalten   ich muss moin mal beim günter vorsprechen ob sich schon was getan hat bei magura!
> 
> ich werd donnerstag auch nur fahren wenns nicht regnet!



ja war schei*e gelaufen weiß auch nicht was an der gabel is!:-8 schlägt bei meinem schweren gewicht durch  kann se aufpumpen wie en Jopressor nur durchdrücken ohne jede anstrengung geht immer!:-(
also ch werd donnerstag auf jeden fall fahren so stark regnen haben die doch niht gemeldet oder doch?:-(schnell fahren kann ich aj sowieso nicht mit meinem rad von daher werd ich meinem namen alle Ehre machen und mich "anhängen"


----------



## chris84 (25. September 2007)

ich war grad meine Persönliche Nightridesaison eröffnen! geil wars!  

Donnerstag sitzt ich abends vermutlich in Pirmasens von der Arbeit aus... falls nicht meld ich mich nochmal!

@anhänger: Frag doch mal de Günter ob er keine Leihgabel hat für dich  Die Leihgabel die ich da hab wär von der Federhärte glaub ich grad richtig für dich   mir macht se net wirklich spaß 

dann is der Tabaksweiher etwas weit für mich um da mehr oder weniger regelmäßig aufzutauchen


----------



## Oberaggi (25. September 2007)

Klinger schrieb:


> @Oberaggi:
> also vielleicht doch am Dienstag den 2.10?


Der 2.10. ist leider schon verplant.


----------



## Klinger (26. September 2007)

Hat dann vielleicht jemand einen anderen Terminvorschlag?

Muß ja auch nicht unbedingt am Tabaksweiher sein sondern 
sonstwo in oder Nähe SB (Lebach ist mehr jetzt ein bisschen zu weit!)


----------



## Culcla (26. September 2007)

Man könnte ja eine Abwechselung machen. Einmal Lebach und einmal SB. Einzelne Termine zu planen ist wahrscheinlich schwierig, da immer einer nicht kann. Wenn man feste Termine hätte und insgesamt 5-10 Interessenten, dann wären doch bestimmt mindestens 3 da und die könnten dann fahren. Es müßte nur eine Lokal da sein, da ich z.B. in Lebach führen könnte aber nicht in sb.


----------



## chris84 (26. September 2007)

wir machen einfach nen Treffpunkt in Lebach und einen in SB. 1 oder 2mal die Woche. So ähnlich wie die hochschulsportgeschichte (die für mich leider immer zu früh ist)
Und dann kann jeder mitfahren wo er will. ggf. kann man sich ja hier abstimmen wer grad wo fährt. Ich werd wohl die meiste Zeit in Lebach fahren, weil ich einfacher hinkomm. 

morgen is bei mir jetzt übrigends offiziell gecancelt... werd wohl erst spät heimkommen! Ab nächste Woche gehts dann entgültig los!


----------



## Da Anhänger (26. September 2007)

also ich bin morgen definitiv um sieben beim paul.wenn jemand mitfahren will einfach vorbaikommen warte bis viertel nach unddann fahr ich los.
zum regelmäßigen Termin:19uhr In lebach vorm Strässer jeden Donnertag..is das nix?!


----------



## chris84 (26. September 2007)

@Anhänger: ich würd sagen DEN halten wir auf JEDEN FALL mal fest!  

also nochmal genau: 


jeden Donnerstag, 19Uhr Treffpunkt Velosport Sträßer in Lebach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klinger (26. September 2007)

@ Da anhänger: ei ich bin baff!!!
Nur schade das Lebach von SB aus richtig Äktschn ist    

Wär schon mal interessant weil ich da biketechnisch überhaupt keinen Plan habe


----------



## chris84 (26. September 2007)

würde die bahn endlich mal bis lebach fahren könnte man damit schön hin und her pendeln...


----------



## Klinger (28. September 2007)

Akku ist voll, Lampe ist installiert.
Ich werde jedenfalls bei halbwegs trockenem Wetter am Di meine persönliche Nightride-Saison in Sb eröffnen.


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (2. Oktober 2007)

Klinger schrieb:


> Akku ist voll, Lampe ist installiert.
> Ich werde jedenfalls bei halbwegs trockenem Wetter am Di meine persönliche Nightride-Saison in Sb eröffnen.



Soll ich dir schon mal einen Termin beim Sani holen ?
Ich glaube, im ersten Stock steht eine Pritsche.


----------



## Klinger (2. Oktober 2007)

...und das sagt einer der sogar an den Gängen spart und sicherlich auch keine Lämpchen am Bike hat, warum auch immer!


----------



## AdmiralSnyder (2. Oktober 2007)

Klinger schrieb:


> ...und das sagt einer der sogar an den Gängen spart und sicherlich auch keine Lämpchen am Bike hat, warum auch immer!



Besser Eingang fahren als Kleingang fahren.
Ich sehe im dunkeln sowieso besser als ohne Licht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puremalt (2. Oktober 2007)

AdmiralSnyder schrieb:


> Besser Eingang fahren als Kleingang fahren.



Da hab ich mir einen Kalauer verkniffen, da schiebt Mr. Infrarot einen nach


----------



## Blocko (2. Oktober 2007)

Der P schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Gibt es in Saarbrücken bzw Umgebung nen Termin zum Nightbiken?
> Würd mich gern mal im dunklen Wald versuchen und wollt mal hören ob ich mich da vielleicht schon jemandem anschließen kann.
> Vielleicht läßt sich ja auch hier ne kleine Interessengemeinschaft finden
> ...




Also wir haben die letzten Jahr immer ein Friday-Night-Ride gestartet. Ausgangspunkt waren die heutigen Startpunkt West und Ost der PUR bzw. das Betztalstadion in St. Ingbert.
In diesem Jahr sind wir an den letzten Freitagen gegen 19.00Uhr vom Parkplatz ausgangs Kirkel Richtung Lautzkirchen gestartet.
Gestern ging es am Nordeinstieg der PUR los. siehe auch http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=253705&page=4 Da war ich jedoch allein  
Also wenn Motivation besteht, dann einfach melden. Der nächste Termin hier im Umfeld St. Ingbert ist aktuell der 12.10.07. Strecke tbd  

So long!


----------



## Klinger (3. Oktober 2007)

Dann evtl bis zum 12. (wenns nicht gerade in Kirkel losgeht!!)


----------



## Laktatbolzen (9. Oktober 2007)

Kay also am 12 ten im Betzentalstadion oder wie??
Dann bin ich auch dabei.

Gruss Tilo


----------



## Der P (9. Oktober 2007)

Ab Morgen ist auch Mittwochs nochmal um 19.00 Treffpunkt am Hauptbahnhof in SB.....hab ich mal aufgeschnappt.

Gruß
Pascal


----------



## Klinger (10. Oktober 2007)

doppelpost


----------



## Klinger (10. Oktober 2007)

Bin um 19:00 am Hauptbahnhof.

@ blocko: am 12. wird bei mir leider nix


----------



## zeitweiser (10. Oktober 2007)

Heute um 18:00 Uhr startet eine Püttlinger Gruppe ab Sportplatz Jungenwald.
Am Ortsausgang Richtung Elm links abbiegen nach 100 m kommt der Sportplatz.
Mitfahrer sind herzlich willkommen.Fahrzeit etwa 3 Stunden.


----------



## Laktatbolzen (10. Oktober 2007)

Heute kann ich leider nicht weil ich für die Firma unterwegs bin.

Aber Kolege und ich werden am Freitag gegen 18 uhr in Bischmisheim starten
und ne nette kleine 3 h tour machen. 

Wer bock hat einfach melden.


----------



## Blocko (11. Oktober 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Kay also am 12 ten im Betzentalstadion oder wie??
> Dann bin ich auch dabei.
> 
> Gruss Tilo




Bei mir wird es diesen Freitag nix. U.a. weil ich am Tag drauf in den Wasgau muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## falco60V (11. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Tilo,
Von wo genau wird gestartet ?
Wen es meinen Zeitplan zuläst wurde ich mich gerne anschliessen.

Noch eine (dumme) Frage : Was habt ihr den für Lichter am Bike ?
Bin noch nie Nachts gefahren  !

Gruss 
Alex


----------



## Laktatbolzen (11. Oktober 2007)

@ Blocko 

Schade aber das nächste mal



Hi Alex,


es gibt keine dummen fragen 

Also ich fahre zur zeit noch eine 24 W HID also Xeneon Lampe stelle aber um auf Lupine.
Kolege der mitfährt hat ne 20 W Halogen (die müsste es schon sein)
schau dir mal den nachfolgenden link an.

http://www.joerky.de/lampe.htm

Wir starten in Bischmisheim am Gasthaus Bürgerhof kannste nicht verfehlen wenn du eine von den zwei Hauptstrassen nach Bischmisheim hoch fährst kommt Du immer auf der Kuppe bei der Kneipe raus (iss noch ne grosse Bushaltestelle genau davor)

Wir starten um 18 uhr


----------



## falco60V (11. Oktober 2007)

@ Tilo,
Da muss ich nur staunen !
Meine Bergsteiger Lampe kann da nicht mithalten, muss mir auch was einfallen lassen.
Werde dan auch Morgen Abend nicht starten.
Hast du schon eine Tour am Wochenende geplant ?


----------



## Blocko (12. Oktober 2007)

Der Eigenbau verdient aller höchsten Respekt! Ich mache es mir da mit der Sigma Mirage EVO + EVOX 
http://www.sigmasport.de/de/produkte/beleuchtung/powerlights/evo_evox_pro/?punkt=features
+ leichtem Iion Akku
http://www.sigmasport.de/de/produkte/beleuchtung/powerlights/iion/?punkt=features
wesentlich einfacher aber auch unorigineller.  

So long,
Blocko


----------



## Laktatbolzen (29. November 2007)

So dann buddel ich dieses thema mal wieder aus.

Würde bei jemand noch intresse an nem Nightride bestehen. Ich war gestern mit Puremalt unterwegs und wir haben uns drüber unterhalten das es doch mal im forum nen thread gab .-))

Also wer hatn Bock auf  nen schönen Nightride St.ingbert...Stiring... Saarkohle weg wo auch immer der schreit mal hier.

gruss Tilo


----------



## Tobilas (29. November 2007)

Theoretisch ja und immer, .... wenn's Wetter passt, was es momentan ja nicht tut. Einfach mal den Wetterbericht im Auge behalten und dann mal her mit nem Vorschlag. Es muß ja nicht immer vor der Haustür sein, bin dabei Gruß
Roland


----------



## Laktatbolzen (29. November 2007)

Morgen soll das Wetter auch noch halten, erst ab Samstag soll die Fangopackung wieder los gehn.

Hätte morgen jemand Zeit??


----------



## Klinger (29. November 2007)

Will nächste Woche Di oder Mi eine Runde drehen.....
Soll ich die Laterne montieren?


----------



## Laktatbolzen (29. November 2007)

@ klinger

wo willste denn mit montierter Laterne einen drehen??
Ich wäre dabei.

gruss Tilo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klinger (30. November 2007)

Im näheren Umkreis von Sb.


----------



## puremalt (30. November 2007)

heute kann ich nicht, aber nächste Woche wär ich wieder dabei.


----------



## Laktatbolzen (30. November 2007)

Schade Martin aber nächste woche geht klar. 

@ Klinger
Wäre bei dir Mittwoch 18 uhr Tabaksweiher okay??


----------



## Klinger (30. November 2007)

Wenns halbwegs trocken ist bin ich dort.
@ puremalt?


----------



## Laktatbolzen (1. Dezember 2007)

Okay dann halten wir den Termin mal fest.

gruss Tilo


----------



## mauuuutäbeiker (2. Dezember 2007)

Hier treffen sich seit neuestem ein paar jungs, der treffpunkt findet jede woche statt: Mittwoch Parkplatz Sengscheid in St. Ingbert, 18:00 Uhr für rund 2 stunden. Da ist jeder willkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puremalt (3. Dezember 2007)

@hardliner und klinger
hatte ein paar Probleme mit meinen Akku. Hat nicht mehr geladen, von daher war Mittwoch unsicher. Gerade glaub ich aber, dass es wieder funktioniert. Wenn der Akku also nicht abfackelt, bin ich Mittwoch dabei. 
Tilo, ich starte 17:30 an der Schleuse Burbach.


----------



## Klinger (3. Dezember 2007)

@ puremalt: ich sags ja, dieses neumodische Zeugs, Akkus die auch ohne Laterne leuchten, unglaublich!!!!


----------



## Schlammspritzer (4. Dezember 2007)

Wenn´s Wetter passt würd´ ich mich gern anschließen   
(Ich könnte noch ein par Punkte für den WP gebrauchen)

Trefft ihr euch jetzt in Sengscheid oder am Tabaksweiher  

@Oberaggi wir könnten ja zusammen hinfahren (Je nach dem wann ich nach Hause komme evtl. mit´m Auto ? )


----------



## Klinger (4. Dezember 2007)

Ich dachte 18:00 Tabaksweiher? 
Bin aber nur bei trockenem Wetter dabei weil freck-technisch leicht angeschlagen.


----------



## Oberaggi (4. Dezember 2007)

Ich wäre ja beinahe mitgefahren, aber zum Glück ist morgen ja Nikolausi-Abend.
Bin also verhindert und muss im Warmen bleiben.


----------



## Klinger (4. Dezember 2007)

Tja, als Nikolausi hat mans schwer.....
Viel Spaß!


----------



## Laktatbolzen (4. Dezember 2007)

So da es Morgen eh pissen soll und ich den Nikolaus verpeilt hab.
Muss ich leider absagen sonst bekomm ich mäcker....

Tut mit leid, aber es wird sich sicher ein anderer Termin finden lassen hoffe ich doch mal.

gruss Tilo


----------



## Schlammspritzer (4. Dezember 2007)

Leider muß ich auch absagen  
Bei mir bahnt sich eine Erkältung an. Ich könnte: :kotz:

Hoffe nur das ich am Sonntag (für meine Weicheier-Tour) in Kirkel wieder Fit bin ​


----------



## puremalt (5. Dezember 2007)

So, jetzt ich auch noch. Die Enkel haben sich für heute abend angekündigt, deshalb muss ich auch absagen.


----------



## Laktatbolzen (10. Dezember 2007)

So wie sieht es bei Euch mit Mittwoch Abend 18 uhr Tabaksweiher aus??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klinger (10. Dezember 2007)

Ich muß bis ca 19:30 zurück sein sonst gibt's Stress mit der Chefin. Versuche mittags eine Runde zu drehen.


----------



## Laktatbolzen (10. Dezember 2007)

ich arbeite bis 16.30 könnte um 17.15 auch am tabaksweiher sein...wenn dir das lieber wäre. (das wird für mich dann aber stressig)

gruss


----------



## rf2222 (11. Dezember 2007)

Nightride auf feinsten Trail´s rund um Saarlouis, Limberg, Hoxberg, Püttlingen  gibt´s jeden Dienstag gegen 19:30. Zeit und Treffpunkt findet ihr unter: www.Alpencross.com im Forum. Bei Eric kannst Du Dich als Gast anmelden.
Grüße an alle Nachteulen.
Richard


----------



## puremalt (12. Dezember 2007)

Hi,
wie sieht's heute aus? Wird gefahren? 17.15? 18.00? 

Wie ist's morgen bei den Ensheimern? Wann/wo ist dort das Treffen?


----------



## k.wein (15. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,
Ich schreibe hier zum ersten Mal im Saarland Forum. Ich habe mir die Luxillus Lampe nachgebaut und möchte diese mal testen. Kann ich mich mal bei einer euren Fahrten anschliessen ?
Ich komme aus Saarbrücken und habe nächste Woche Frühschicht. 
Gruß.
         Karsten


----------



## Laktatbolzen (15. Dezember 2007)

Klar nehmen wir dich mit kein Thema  
Ich könnte immer ab 17.30 uhr 
Dann müssten wir nur noch nen Termin finden!!
Schalg einfach mal was vor.

Kann aber nicht 100% zusagen weil ich nächste Woche noch etwas stress habe.

Gruss Tilo


----------



## k.wein (15. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,
Mittwoch passt am Besten, es geht aber auch jeder andere Tag. Ich habe gesehen, daß du aus Stiring Wendel kommst. Ich wohne in Güdingen. Sag was, ich komme.
Gruß.
        Karsten


----------



## Laktatbolzen (15. Dezember 2007)

Wie gesagt obs die nächste woche klappt kann ich dir jetzt noch net sagen
bekomme am montag erst meine termin für den aussendienst kann sein das ich mittwoch net da bin.

Kann ich dir am montag sagen. Wann ich zeit hab aber da wird sich bestimmt was finden.

Gruss Tilo


----------



## Don-Luggi (16. Dezember 2007)

hey Leute, bin neu hier und würd mich eurer idee gerne anschließen. Hab zwar noch eine provisorische beleuchtung (Led Taschenlampe aufn Helm geklebt^^) aber ich schnapp mir noch ne sigma. meine Frage wäre ob ihr mich trotz meinen jungen 15 Jahren mitnehmen wollt^^ ich bin von der Ausdauer zieml. fit^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don-Luggi (16. Dezember 2007)

Achso, ich fahr zur Zeit n Simplon Elvoxx 2008 falls das ne Rolle spielt


----------



## k.wein (16. Dezember 2007)

Also ich bin mit 40 Jahren ziemlich alt.  Meine Form hat etwas gelitten, da ich seit zwei Jahren unserer Haus renoviere.Falls was zustande kommt, werde ich mit meinem Votec kommen.
Gruß.
        Karsten


----------



## Der P (16. Dezember 2007)

Ich bin auch eher "alt" und fahre jetzt erst seit einem Jahr Fahrrad, also ist von mir nicht viel Druck am Pedal zu erwarten 
Hab mir aber auch ne Lampe zusammen gebaut und wohne in St.Arnual kurz vor Güdingen. Sollte also durchaus innerhalb der nächsten Tage mal machbar sein, oder? 
Einach mal was hier rein posten, und wenn ich dann Zeit hab wär ich auch dabei.

Gruß
Pascal


----------



## Laktatbolzen (16. Dezember 2007)

@ Luggi das alter spielt keine rolle kannst gern mitfahren aber gutes licht iss schon voraussetzung sonst wird der spass schnell zum frust.

Also ich bin 27 und von der Kondition her würde ich mich im Mittelfeld einstufen.

Wie sieht es bei euch am Mittwoch aus. Dann könnte man sich ja um 18 uhr am tabaksweiher treffen.
Und dann oben in Spicheren oder in richtung Eschberg fahren kann man dann ja bequatschen.

Gruss Tilo


----------



## puremalt (16. Dezember 2007)

Ich kann nächste Woche nicht, da ich beruflich unterwegs bin. 

Viel Spass und bis ein anderes Mal.


----------



## k.wein (16. Dezember 2007)

Mittwoch 18:00 Tabaksweiher passt . Wo den da ? Am Parkplatz vorm Restaurant, in der Nähe des Kreisels vielleicht .
Gruß.
        Karsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktatbolzen (16. Dezember 2007)

Am Parkplatz würde ich sagen.... obwohl man sich schlecht verfehlen kann denn um diese Zeit sind dort net viele mit ner lampe aufm Kopp oder an der Zeltstange unterwegs.


----------



## Don-Luggi (16. Dezember 2007)

ich muss fürs erste passen=( hab noch keine richtige Beleuchtung dran... aber ich komm grad von meinem bisher 3. Nightride zurück und ich kann nur sagen es ist GEIL^^ morgen hol ich mal meinen vadda mit^^ den werd ich auch mal begeistern^^ dann kommt die neue lampe (vlt lampeN ;-)) schneller und ich oder wir steigen dann voll in das geschäft ein


----------



## Tobilas (16. Dezember 2007)

@Don-Luggi: Lampe? "Das ist de Wahrheit !" http://www.alpencross.com/d124_erfahrungsbericht-bike-beleuchtung-fr-nightrides.html
Mit den besten Empfehlungen der Alpencrosser  
Gruß
Roland


----------



## k.wein (17. Dezember 2007)

Ich bin auf jeden fall um 18:00 da.


----------



## Der P (17. Dezember 2007)

Ich werd auch versuchen um 18.00 da zu sein. Kann noch nix versprechen, sieht  aber gut aus 

Gruß
Pascal


----------



## Laktatbolzen (18. Dezember 2007)

Ich bin auf jedenfall um 18 uhr da.

Gruss Tilo


----------



## Laktatbolzen (19. Dezember 2007)

Sory ich kann heute nicht muss dringendfür die firmaweg und bin nicht zuhause heute abend.

Gruss

EDIT bei mir wird es 20 uhr dann dreh ich alleine noch ne runde :-(


----------



## guismo (24. Dezember 2007)

*Es iss halt so, viel schwÃ¤tze un noch me mache awwer am beschte am Computer oder am Fernseher oder? Mir gehtâs a so!. *

wir waren heut mal wieder unterwegs zu einem kleinen Night Ride. 

doc. reiner und ich. unsere tour war wie meistens wen,s nicht grade schifft spitze, unterwegs in richtung spinne kam uns noch ein beleuchteter entgegen und war begeistert. wer lust hat einfach eine e.mail und schon gehtâs los, muss ja nicht immer ne groÃe sache werden, nachts tun,s auch 30 km - oder? wÃ¼nsche frohe weihnachten

http://www.seniorBiker.de


----------



## Der P (24. Dezember 2007)

Also Karsten und ich waren letzten Mittwoch dann zwar "nur" zu zweit  hat aber trotzdem ne Menge Spaß gemacht   Zugegebenermaßen müssen wir beide noch ein bissl an unserer nächtlichen Orientierung arbeiten  

Wünsch euch frohe Weihnachten und auf bald im dunklen Wald.

Pascal


----------



## Don-Luggi (24. Dezember 2007)

so ich hab jetzt meine Lampe von signa die evo und die Ego x pro. Wann is denn der naechste fight nach Silvester?? Gesetz Don luggi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## k.wein (25. Dezember 2007)

Also ich könnte Freitag Abend.
Gruß.
     Karsten


----------



## Don-Luggi (25. Dezember 2007)

sry da sind auf i-nem grund n paar wörter komisch geworden *grübel* mein laptop spinnt... also gesetz sollt greetz heißen und statt fight ride^^


----------



## guismo (25. Dezember 2007)

*Am freitag *den 28.12.2007 um 17°° uhr geht,s ab ins  ensheimer gelösch, ca 30 km aber locker, mit spass und einkehr, ich starte vom Langweiler Weg aus, am ende ist ein wendehammer (Sackgasse) 

für die tourenplanung einfach bei seniorBiker das erste bild öffnen.


www.seniorbiker.de

frohe weinachten


----------



## k.wein (25. Dezember 2007)

Wenn du mir sagst, wo der Langweiler Weg ist, bin ich dabei.
Gruß.
      Karsten


----------



## guismo (26. Dezember 2007)

hallo ich grüsse dich, klick einfach bei seniorbiker, das erste bild ist der wendehammer. wünsche noch angenehmes couching.

www.seniorbiker.de

gruß
Rüdiger


----------



## k.wein (26. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,
Ist auf deinen Bildern aber nicht wirklich zu erkennen.
Ich nehme mal an, daß es die zweite Einfahrt ist, wenn man von Fechingen zum Flughafen abbiegt. Die erste Einfahrt ist wohl der Weg mit der Schranke, der ins Ensheimer Gelösch führt. Der zweite geht in eine bewohnte Strasse. Ist das der Langweiler Weg ?
Ich kenne da zwar keinen Wendehammer, aber es werden auch nicht viele Radfahrer unterwegs sein. Wir werden uns finden.
Gruß.
       Karsten


----------



## k.wein (27. Dezember 2007)

Ich weiß jetzt wo es ist, Ich werde morgen um 17:00 Uhr da sein.
Gruß.
      Karsten


----------



## guismo (28. Dezember 2007)

hallo karsten, hoffe du bist mit reichlich akkuleistung gut nach hause gekommen waren ja doch 2,45 Std, habe die tour und bilder unter meinem Album abgelegt, da findest du auch den akku den ich fahre -macht schon spass mit 70 Watt im wäldle oder? wünsche dir und deiner familie einen guten rutsch. bis zum nächsten mal. 

gruß Rüdiger

http://www.seniorBiker.de


----------



## zeitweiser (25. Januar 2008)

Hier ist jeder nachtaktive Biker herzlich willkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (26. Januar 2008)

wer hat denn da heimlich fotos gemacht?   

war ne coole Tour!


----------



## Blocko (26. Januar 2008)

Scheiss globale Erwärmung!  

Ich will wieder mal *nachts bei Schnee durch den Wald rocken*. Aber bei dem "Winter"...


----------



## Klinger (9. September 2008)

Es wird schon wieder früher dunkel, die Akkus werden geladen...


----------



## chris84 (9. September 2008)

Klinger schrieb:


> Es wird schon wieder früher dunkel, die Akkus werden geladen...


Die Akkus sind schon lange geladen und werden auch schon fleißig benutzt


----------

